# Young Pigeon Coventry, West Midlands.



## WetNoseWaggyTail (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all, 

About 9.00pm last night, I came across what looks like to me (but I am no bird expert!) a young pigeon, he was wandering in the road with one wing down, we coaxed him off the road but he clearly wasn't right, he didn't fly off and let us go right up to him. I didn't want a cat to catch him as we have a real problem with that here so I gently picked him up, and bought him home, he did flap his wings once but there was no fight, he was very easy to pick up and sat in my hands all the way home. 

He is currently in a cat carrier with some wild bird seed and water. He appears alert, he has eaten and pooped so am I ok to let him go or should I take him to the vet. 

Many thanks,

Michelle


----------



## WetNoseWaggyTail (Jul 19, 2013)

I've just opened the door of the carrier to change his water and he wants out, he tried to get past me, flapped his wings, although the one is still drooping - do I let him go?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi . Thanks for rescuing the bird. Yes, you need to take it to a vet and have the drooping wing examined. As long as he cannot fly, he needs you.
His eyes - are they partially closed like that all the time? Or is it because of the bright light?


----------



## WetNoseWaggyTail (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. 

His eyes open wide when I go to the cage and he looks alert. If I step away his eyes close again as if he is trying to get some sleep. 

The vets will make me sign him over or they won't treat him, will they put him to sleep if the wing is broken? Seems a little sad, he's a lovely fella, quite tame really.



kunju said:


> Hi . Thanks for rescuing the bird. Yes, you need to take it to a vet and have the drooping wing examined. As long as he cannot fly, he needs you.
> His eyes - are they partially closed like that all the time? Or is it because of the bright light?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Be careful about vets. Many of them (and the RSPCA) will just put them down. It would be better at a woodpigeon-friendly wildlife center. 

This is a listing of such places (and a few vets on the site too):

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

If on facebook there is 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

which is mostly UK members


----------



## WetNoseWaggyTail (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks John,

I will have a look and see how I can help him. Worse case I guess I can phone my vet and have him treated as my 'pet' and just pay the bill?

In the meantime, will he be ok in the cat carrier? I don't really have anywhere else I can put him. He has seed in his carrier and some water - is there anything else I should be doing? Do I let him out and see if he can fly or will that stress him out. 

Sorry for all the questions. I have plenty of pets but birds are not my forte! Although we did rescue a Swift from a cat a couple of weeks back and managed to release him


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Michelle

He should be OK in a cat carrier. We use them for sick/injured pigeons until we decide how best to help them.

Check back with us - I can repost this on the facebook groups if needed.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just added a Michelle to the facebook group.

Don't know if that's a WetNoseWaggyTail Michelle or not?


----------



## WetNoseWaggyTail (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks John

These people are going to take him in until he is ok, I will drop him off later: http://www.nuneatonwildlife.co.uk/

They are just down the road and I didn't know they existed. I am a dog walker so have a van with cages and can now help them by collecting injured wildlife and taking them to the rescue centre - hopefully a good result all round. 

Yes, that'll be me on Facebook - Wet Nose Waggy Tail is my dog walking name 

Thanks for your help and pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Michelle for caring for the bird.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's excellent!

Well done waggy tail


----------

